# 2nd time..no fool



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

i sold an xcelerator on eBay..for 55..that was the offer..had a cracked post.i packed up car as carefully as usual.buyer opens an ebay case..saying car had a completely missing post..can we come to a compromise..give him back 29 bucks and he can make a new resin post...F.U. send me back the car..bet i get a different body back than the one i shipped..and...no recourse whatsoever..another day on eBay..if anyone want the buyers name to block or see if they have had dealings with them before please private message me..i am not into public bashing..all the best..dave:wave:forgot to mention..this is the 2nd person who has tried this..they are out there..waiting..


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I just had the same thing happen with a video game guide..............the old, "before I leave feedback, maybe we can come to an agreement" b.s.
please pm me the dirtbag's name so I can block him.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

lesson ..get an ultra violet ink pan and make a "secret" mark on the inside of body or elsewhere on other items.
you can see the ultra violet ink under "black light".
then, if you have an item returned you can verify its originality before refunding.
if it is a switch, get eBay involved.

and, I too would like the eBay ID of the culprit(s)!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I'll take pukes name ....


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yep, I`d like to know who the dirtbag is so I can block him! ...Gary


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Me as well. Getting ready to sell some bodies and cars in a couple of weeks. Don't want to get screwed by him.

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

MSwaterlogged said:


> Me as well. Getting ready to sell some bodies and cars in a couple of weeks. Don't want to get screwed by him.
> 
> Thanks,
> Charlie



I'm not selling anything. I'm always buying and I don't want to give him my business.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> I'm not selling anything. I'm always buying and I don't want to give him my business.


Ditto here 2...
"WHY", I don't sell, ONLY-Buy on Epay anymore 

Bubba been-burnt-2 123 :wave:


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

I would also like the buyers name. I might as well block at least one.

Thanks


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Please send me buyers name so i too can block his butt.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

wyatt641 said:


> i sold an xcelerator on eBay..for 55..that was the offer..had a cracked post.i packed up car as carefully as usual.buyer opens an ebay case..saying car had a completely missing post..can we come to a compromise..give him back 29 bucks and he can make a new resin post...F.U. send me back the car..bet i get a different body back than the one i shipped..and...no recourse whatsoever..another day on eBay..if anyone want the buyers name to block or see if they have had dealings with them before please private message me..i am not into public bashing..all the best..dave:wave:forgot to mention..this is the 2nd person who has tried this..they are out there..waiting..


This is why I have clearly stated in my listing more than once that the item is being sold "AS-IS" with no warranty other than anything I described. I also try to take very good pictures. Like in your case I would have had a picture of the underside showing the post. It may not always work, but gives you better standing with EBAY.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

vickers83 said:


> Yep, I`d like to know who the dirtbag is so I can block him! ...Gary


Count me in. I currently have an open case for someone who bid, but did not pay. Of course I did not ship.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

*Messed up*



wyatt641 said:


> i sold an xcelerator on eBay..for 55..that was the offer..had a cracked post.i packed up car as carefully as usual.buyer opens an ebay case..saying car had a completely missing post..can we come to a compromise..give him back 29 bucks and he can make a new resin post...F.U. send me back the car..bet i get a different body back than the one i shipped..and...no recourse whatsoever..another day on eBay..if anyone want the buyers name to block or see if they have had dealings with them before please private message me..i am not into public bashing..all the best..dave:wave:forgot to mention..this is the 2nd person who has tried this..they are out there..waiting..


That is messed up.

Here is an idea. Pack the car up, but DO NOT seal the box until you are at the Post Office and then video the act of showing the cars condition and then sealing the box while the post office counter is clearly visible including your receipt with Tracking and Insurance.
Now when the POS tries this crap you can confidently say, "I have video of the car showing it's condition as it was boxed and taken in by USPS. If there is shipping damage, by all means open a claim as it is insured" Now if dillweed wants to try to commit fraud with the USPS, that is on him, and you are out of the picture.
Or you could use the video as proof when dealing with Epay/palpal (I refuse to use their real names as they do not compensate me

Oh, and please send me his name as well.

Later,
Keith


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

i had several pictures on the listing..he knew what it looked like..he claimed the piece was completely missing when he got it and sent me a very dark picture which leads me to beleive he is doing the switcheroo trick..like i said..when it gets back i will let everyone know what the deal is..


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Please pm me his name as well.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Please pm me also.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> Please pm me also.


car came back today..looks like he over torqued the already cracked mount post.then decided he would shake me down or try..it might be time for me to find a suitable donor car and make my own goop to fix this car..thank god he did not do more damage.the post is missing but looks like it was of his doing.when i released his money i noticed that paypal took almost 2 bucks..i am sure i will be hearing from him about that and probably asking for that back next..well he gets the block a room from me and i assume some h/t guys..let him fish someplace else.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wyatt641 said:


> i had several pictures on the listing..he knew what it looked like..he claimed the piece was completely missing when he got it and sent me a very dark picture which leads me to beleive he is doing the switcheroo trick..like i said..when it gets back i will let everyone know what the deal is..


yeah, this "Trick" is popular w/ toy buyers on Epay.... trying to get a "Partial-Rebate".... luckily I only got it once, & another "Defective" deal on a car someone stepped on :-/ .....
"WHY" I ONLY Buy on Epay NOW..... :thumbsup:

Bubba :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I finally just gave up altogether on Greedbay. They forever cut into a sellers margins and constantly add complicated layers of dogma for both buyers and sellers. When the inevitable complications arise, it forces the casual user to ask themselves, "How much is my time worth?"

I found Payhogs policies equally egregious. Visa is Visa. My detailed banking information is none of their bidness. I see the entire Greedbay/Payhog system as an overbearing collusive monopoly.

In the end, I just cancelled my Payhog, and allowed the dust bunnies to lapse my Greedbay account into cobwebs. For years now, I just trade or sell with my buds on the boards. 

No headaches and they always treat me right.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Someone who has his feeBay handle PM me so I can block him too.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Someone who has his feeBay handle PM me so I can block him too.


Me too I have a lot of great buyers need to block a bad one!


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*Kind of surprised*

that nobody has challenged ebay.... at all... yet.
I fear that every year that passes, they get stronger and become the benchmark.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*benchmark*



urnuts said:


> that nobody has challenged ebay.... at all... yet.
> I fear that every year that passes, they get stronger and become the benchmark.


they already are the benchmark.
there have been many startups, some of which I joined, none have been nearly as successful.
there are specific craft sites, hobby sites ... etc...
however, none of those get the hits that eBay does.
it certainly continues to change on their own favor.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> they already are the benchmark.
> there have been many startups, some of which I joined, none have been nearly as successful.
> there are specific craft sites, hobby sites ... etc...
> however, none of those get the hits that eBay does.
> it certainly continues to change on their own favor.


they recently sold "PayPal"... maybe because it made them a "Monopoly"
w/ the FTC (??)
Bubba 123


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*Did not know that about PP*

They certainly are the benchmark- agreed.
What's amazing, too, is that eBay really now sets the price- kind of an interesting dynamic or reality... not much different than the "benchmark", I suppose, but one is the reality of them being the only game in town and the other is the fact that that reality means that what something is worth- to a degree- is "what it goes for on ebay". Odd, really- but only because I'm old.


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Can someone pm the user ID too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

urnuts said:


> They certainly are the benchmark- agreed.
> What's amazing, too, is that eBay really now sets the price- kind of an interesting dynamic or reality... not much different than the "benchmark", I suppose, but one is the reality of them being the only game in town and the other is the fact that that reality means that what something is worth- to a degree- is "what it goes for on ebay". Odd, really- but only because I'm old.


actually, you are very correct....
"What The Market $$ Will Bare (Bear??)..." ..
is what anything is worth, subject to quick fluctuations in $$ as well...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

here you go
rona0628
might get me another vacation
we shall see


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

Al you just saved a lot of PMs
Thanks


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

alpink said:


> here you go
> rona0628
> might get me another vacation
> we shall see


Al I hope not.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

alpink said:


> might get me another vacation


 Hope not.
I don't think anyone bashed the buyer, right? It's just Wyatts experience. Am I correct?


----------

